# FOUND: gear left at Ritchie Center Open Pool



## KC (Apr 7, 2004)

Found a white helmet, towel, top & bottom laying in the grass by the parking lot after everyone left - decided I ought to pick it up. Let me know if it's yours.


----------



## Fred (Apr 11, 2004)

*Hey thats my *****

Hey that my stuff :lol: 

Give me a call, I would like to thank you.


Fred 303.591.5226


----------

